# northwest ohio spots



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

Was just looking for some spots to go Crappie and Bluegill fishing, that are in the Toledo area.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Mary Jane Thurston state park above the dam has crappie. Also (as long as you get permission) almost any marina along the river or the lake should offer some panfish. A boat would brobably be your best bet at Mary Jane, but there is some shore fishing if I remember right. Been awhile ........ Hope this helps in some way.


----------



## flathead (Apr 11, 2005)

thanks a lot


----------

